# WH Breaking & Training



## Mari (26 August 2016)

Anybody used him?  What was your experience before & after?


----------



## joeanne (11 September 2016)

Don't.....that would be my recommendation. 
Plenty of fabulous trainers out there that will do a cracking job


----------



## spacefaer (11 September 2016)

Someone else asked this not that long ago - do a search in the search bar at the top and see what pops up.....


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 September 2016)

spacefaer said:



			Someone else asked this not that long ago - do a search in the search bar at the top and see what pops up.....
		
Click to expand...

Twas me, I was going to see a horse that had been "reschooled" via his yard.

There were some mixed replies as one would expect: but if he is that marvellous I would've expected rather more that a lot of good reports would result rather than the mixed bag which came up TBH.

The horse I went to see was a 9yo and had been sent to him for some remedial as it hadn't every been backed properly and so he'd re-started it. In the event the horse didn't suit me anyway, we just didn't gel, plus there were considerable conformation issues with it. It did ride OK'ish, tho' green as one would expect.


----------

